# General Chat > General Discussion >  Modern Architecture

## dmasf

Modern architecture is a style in the buildings that have a simple way and without ornamental structures to them. This style of architecture for the first time around 1900. In 1940, modern architecture was identified as an international style and became the dominant form of building for many decades in the 20th century. Modern architects apply scientific and analytical methods for the design.

Many historians relate the origin of this style of architecture of the social and political revolution of the time, though others see modern architecture as primarily driven by advances in technology and engineering. The availability of new materials such as iron, steel, concrete, glass and led to new building techniques as part of the industrial revolution. Some see modern architecture as a reaction against the old style building. Above all, it is widely accepted as a matter of taste.

On the international style most commonly used materials are glass for the facade, steel for exterior support, and concrete floors and interior supports. The plans are functional and logical. However, many people do not like the modern style. They find their designs tough, uncompromising rectangular geometric quite inhuman. They think this universal style is sterile, elitist, and meaningless.


Modern architecture challenged traditional ideas about the types of structures suitable for architectural design. Only important civic buildings, aristocratic palaces, churches and public institutions has long been based on studies of architecture. However, modernist designers argued that architects should design everything for society, even the most humble buildings.

Architects began to plan low-cost housing, railroad stations, factories, warehouses and commercial premises. In the first half of the 20th century, modern architects produced furniture, textiles, and wallpaper - as well as home design - to create a totally designed domestic. The aesthetics used by modern architects celebrated function of all forms of design, from furniture in the house massive liners and new flying machines.

Modern architecture originated in the United States and Europe and spread to the rest of the world. The characteristic features of modern architecture made it possible for buildings, stylistic movements, technology and modern materials.

----------


## winwittman

From my personal point of view, modern architecture has brought many amazing buildings to the world. Modern architecture is generally characterized by simplification of form and creation of ornament from the structure and theme of the building.

----------


## Cedricmeldon

Architects are also rotating environmentally friendly. They're definitely not turning out to be the particular awesome hulk. They may be developing green properties as well as complexes of which save power as well as help saving our globe's natural resources. Many of the structural factors are manufactured from recycled supplies and are also beneficial to our environment.

----------


## angela

Home renovation is a unique and exclusive option if you are looking for complete changed outlook of your house. To get the service at discount rates, just explore the web. So, what are you doing? Just make online search as soon as possible and thus you will find services suiting your requirement as well as budget. Do not waste your time and go ahead.

----------


## ChrisJones

Architects began to plan low-cost housing, railroad stations, factories, warehouses and commercial premises. In the first half of the 20th century, modern architects produced furniture, textiles, and wallpaper - as well as home design .Canam steel building prices

----------


## mayaank

Modern architecture is a style of building that accentuate function and a streamlined form over embellishment. This design aesthetic is a evacuation from more elaborate and decorated homes like a Queen Anne, Victorian, or Gothic Revival styles. Modern architecture usually involves sharp, clean lines. Modernism in architecture is define by its emphasis on form over ornament; appreciation of materials and structure on behalf of idyllic revival constructions; and the adroit, methodical use of space.

----------

